
OS X Snow Leopard vs. Windows 7 - raganwald
http://www.theonion.com/content/infograph/os_x_snow_leopard_vs_windows
======
raganwald
IMO, a fine piece of humour: on the surface it's a simple gag, but there's
enough insight to make you think. Matt Maroon will like point three.

